# Need Help, will pay gas money



## ZZ Topwater (May 14, 2018)

Guys I’m new to the forum and fairly new to inshore fly fishing. Luck has not been on my side, I’ve failed to catch a redfish at all, let alone on the fly. I’d love to go with someone who knows what they’re doing and put me on some reds. Shoot I’d be fine with anything that wants to eat a fly! I’ll pay gas money for anyone up for the challenge of putting me on some fish. TIA


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Wade any good grass flat between daybreak and 8:00 a.m. on the north side of the sound, use a clowser minnow in chartreuse/white on a tapered leader with about 3' of 8# tippet at the end, and be ready for the strike. I probably catch 30 to 1 trout over redfish but I'm happy to be catching.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Maybe Thafish could help.....look him up


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Maybe Thafish could help.....look him up


I'll post some photos on this thread after work tonight. Slammed the reds on the fly last night actually. Landed a 32" & a 38". My buddy Mike got three, with the biggest being 39.25". We have been tearing them up! 

To the OP, I will talk with my buddy & see if we can get you out soon, provided you are okay with a night trip.


----------



## ZZ Topwater (May 14, 2018)

ThaFish said:


> I'll post some photos on this thread after work tonight. Slammed the reds on the fly last night actually. Landed a 32" & a 38". My buddy Mike got three, with the biggest being 39.25". We have been tearing them up!
> 
> To the OP, I will talk with my buddy & see if we can get you out soon, provided you are okay with a night trip.


Man I'm down for anything! I just wanna get the drag screaming


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

Casting to schools of ladyfish on the beach can be super fun and give you your tight line fix you are in need of. I caught a bunch yesterday evening just before sunset while out looking for "better" fish. They are fun on my 9wt but always wish I would've brought my 7wt so I could enjoy them a little more. They seem to eat pretty much anything but I usually happen to have a clouser on. 

Look for crazy surface activity right off the sand on an outgoing tide seems to be a safe bet to finding tons of them.


----------



## flysmallie (Apr 16, 2014)

HReid said:


> Casting to schools of ladyfish on the beach can be super fun and give you your tight line fix you are in need of. I caught a bunch yesterday evening just before sunset while out looking for "better" fish. They are fun on my 9wt but always wish I would've brought my 7wt so I could enjoy them a little more. They seem to eat pretty much anything but I usually happen to have a clouser on..


They are a blast on a fly rod. I know it's not the "cool" thing to do but it sure is a lot of fun.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

If catching ladyfish on a fly is wrong...I don't want to be right


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I love catching Lady fish and a sprinkle of Pomps as I do it.


----------

